# Monthly expense- Electric Cooking vs Gas cooking: advise needed



## Revi (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi.. I am from India. I recently moved to Abu Dhabi and is in search of a flat.. found that some apartments allows to use induction cookers only.. Neither Central Gas line is connected nor they allows the use of LPG cylinders.. as I m new to Abu Dhabi, can someone help me in providing the details regarding the approx monthly expense on these two?? Kindly advise which is better as I have never used an induction cooker.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The cooker is only one of the many electrical devices in your apartment.

Are you planning to live in the dark and not have any hot water or run the aircon ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Making rotis/ Chapatis is difficult on an electric cooker. Otherwise it is just the same as a normal cooker, and not more expensive.


----------

